# Bomb blasts in Ahmedabad



## Who (Jul 26, 2008)

Yup its ahmedabad now , looks like all out terorr attack on india , watch the news for more info.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 26, 2008)

As far as CNN IBN goes (at the time of writing)
6 low intensity blasts have left 7 injured


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 26, 2008)

Sigh. This is definitely getting worse by the day. Hope the authorities become more active and bring the anti social elements to justice.


----------



## whackyman (Jul 26, 2008)

the answer for nuke deal from islamists(SIMI ,ISI etc).


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

If even now Govt. does anything( **** up Pakistan), it proves they are self-centered Impotent Wimps...


----------



## Chirag (Jul 26, 2008)

Jst got home. Which areas?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 26, 2008)

Maninagar, Bapunagar, Hatkeshwar, Sarnagpur Bridge, Amraiwadi, Govindwadi, Sarangpur, Chakla area and Jawahar Chowk.
(source :IBN live)


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jul 26, 2008)

what can u expect from terrorist when government has started pension scheme for their family


----------



## kirangp (Jul 26, 2008)

we have no one else to blame but ourselves.. Our easy going nature is the reason for all this mess... Wish people and authorities be more honest and less corrupt...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 26, 2008)

Guys
Reports of 10 blasts now
Please confirm if this is a rumour or not


----------



## Pat (Jul 26, 2008)

****! 14th blast reported! Where is the country heading !!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirangp (Jul 26, 2008)

what???? 14 blasts... If the state and central govt doesn't do anything effective quickly now then they are bunch of $&@/-:;(


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG.. this is getting f*****g serious..!!!


----------



## slugger (Jul 26, 2008)

the fact that this time they are using low intensity explosive instead of the usual RDX indicates that more than killing innocent people, these guys are more intersted in creating panic among the masses

this fear that grips people's mind is a far more dangerous thing

f*****g f*****s


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2008)

wtf is happening ?
Terrorizing people ? But why ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 26, 2008)

whackyman said:


> the answer for nuke deal from islamists(SIMI ,ISI etc).



It's all setups by BJP to try to black face the government the same way they tried to do by the fake cash scam. Why do you think if someone wants to kill, they're going to use such low intensity blasts in such a manner not to hurt people? The moment the blasts happened in BJP controlled karnatak, they were quick to blame the center for the problem when they themselves can't control what's happening in their own state. Both the blasts in BJP controlled states!

If it was really terrorists, I'm quite sure they're not noobish enough to use explosives such as 'gelatin' to make bombs! Terrorists kill, not scare!

Sick of BJP and extremists!!


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 26, 2008)

ZOMG.. this is terrible!


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 26, 2008)

see the similarity of both the series of blasts in the two metros.... all were low intensity blasts.. 14 blasts could kill more than a 100 ppl but the figures are around 20. May be the terrorists want to warn the govt and ppl.....

it is painful to say tht India has a horrible and shitty anti-terrorist frame network.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 26, 2008)

16 blasts.. 18 Killed


----------



## nvidia (Jul 26, 2008)

Whats happening to our country?!


----------



## kirangp (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree that all this happened in BJP controlled states but nobody drops so low such as planting bombs at 16 places


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 26, 2008)

kirangp said:


> I agree that all this happened in BJP controlled states but nobody drops so low such as planting bombs at 16 places



well, if you think that throwing cash on the lok sabha floor table is not stooping low enough, then I dunno what is.


----------



## vish786 (Jul 26, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> It's all setups by BJP to try to black face the government the same way they tried to do by the fake cash scam. Why do you think if someone wants to kill, they're going to use such low intensity blasts in such a manner not to hurt people? The moment the blasts happened in BJP controlled karnatak, they were quick to blame the center for the problem when they themselves can't control what's happening in their own state. Both the blasts in BJP controlled states!
> 
> If it was really terrorists, I'm quite sure they're not noobish enough to use explosives such as 'gelatin' to make bombs! Terrorists kill, not scare!
> 
> Sick of BJP and extremists!!


huh.. total narrow-mindedness, cant it be CONGRESS since its NOT the RULING party in some* states ? or will BJP win in next election if they bombard NOW ? (<- dumb analysis) or is it to deviate from issues like downfall of central government ? or Nuke Deal which MMS is finding it hard to PASS THE DEAL ?

There's lot more than that meets the eye !


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

son of a *****..bloody *******s.16 blasts and our police force is sucking c***. Suck our goverment. **** with democracy. We want presidents rule now.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

LK Advani is now blaming Govt. for not allowing POTA to become a law. I say give us FPE players a Sniper Rifle(Barrett M107 .50 Cal) and the names and photos of the known Terrorists and watch the body count roll. I would do it. Infactmy eyesight f***ed up in class 8th or today I might have been in Army, whooppin' @$$es!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

This is what the retarded b******s have to say of the blasts.

*www.rediff.com/news/2008/jul/26ahd2.htm


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 26, 2008)

Ahmedabad = Ruling party = BJP
Bangalore = Ruling party = BJP


I think its opposition party ppl who is doing this $hit.. with the help of terrorits


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jul 26, 2008)

congress sucks for sure they r encouraging terrorism
what can you expect from terrorist our our government is giving pension to terrorist's family, they dropped POTA law .


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 26, 2008)

vish786 said:


> huh.. total narrow-mindedness, cant it be CONGRESS since its NOT the RULING party in some* states ? or will BJP win in next election if they bombard NOW ? (<- dumb analysis)
> There's lot more than that meets the eye !



call it dumb or whatever dude, it's still a possibility in this corrupt country.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 26, 2008)

Seriously does it matter? It doesn't matter Who , When , Where , How . What does matter is that politicians actually set there petty little differences aside and stop behaving like freaking 5 years olds and get some of the authorities to start doing stuff about it. What we need is some judicial and authorities with b***s to get up and do something about it and hunt these terrorists down.


----------



## Renny (Jul 26, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Ahmedabad = Ruling party = BJP
> Bangalore = Ruling party = BJP
> 
> 
> I think its opposition party ppl who is doing this $hit.. with the help of terrorits



Dude that's just too far fetched and stupid, Indian politics isn't very "clean" that is known but no opposition party would do such stuff, killing people etc. , and associating with terrorists, CMON dude  .

Indian Mujaheddin seems to be responsible for these events and 17 blasts have taken place mostly in eastern Ahmadabad.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2008)

Just now I came home and am shocked to hear about these blasts. **** those terrorists. This is total bullshit. Let's pray for Ahmedabadi's and hope that this will be stopped here.

16 blasts, 18 feared dead and over 100 injured.


----------



## chesss (Jul 26, 2008)

> Terrorizing people ? But why ?



Here is your answer  -


> Suck our goverment. **** with democracy. We want presidents rule now.
> __________________





> Sick of BJP and extremists!!





> congress sucks



Divide and rule(sort of) . It cldn't be simpler 

Btw anyone else from ahmedabad??


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

Damn.. we've BJP here in Himachal too..


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 26, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Damn.. we've BJP here in Himachal too..



lol.. after two blasts.. I think ur place will be alerted


----------



## Pat (Jul 26, 2008)

Indian Mujahideen suspected to be responsible for the blasts.

*www.rediff.com/news/2008/jul/26ahd3.htm

Can you guys now please stop fighting Congress vs BJP


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 26, 2008)

Damn... I heard during my computer practicals classes that a bomb got diffused at Forum back in bangalore... but then Ahmedabad gets attacked 

PS: I am an ex-Ahmedabadi. I used to stay in Ahmedabad before comming to bangalore.


----------



## chesss (Jul 26, 2008)

Offtopic: where is the 'computer parts area' in amdavad?


----------



## narangz (Jul 26, 2008)

Sad very sad 
God Bless India & it's citizens.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2008)

what beholds in the future for us ?


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 26, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> It's all setups by BJP to try to black face the government the same way they tried to do by the fake cash scam. Why do you think if someone wants to kill, they're going to use such low intensity blasts in such a manner not to hurt people? The moment the blasts happened in BJP controlled karnatak, they were quick to blame the center for the problem when they themselves can't control what's happening in their own state. Both the blasts in BJP controlled states!
> 
> If it was really terrorists, I'm quite sure they're not noobish enough to use explosives such as 'gelatin' to make bombs! Terrorists kill, not scare!
> 
> Sick of BJP and extremists!!


lol....bjp wont dare to do such a stupid setup nation wide.

And abt the blast intensity,to create high intensity bomb blast terrorists have to plan well and need state of the art materials,so instead they are using pipe bombs,tiffin boxes  filled with  gun powder connected with a timer  to create panic among public which is easy.


----------



## kanewilliam (Jul 26, 2008)

i think they are targeting bjp ruled states


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 26, 2008)

BJP in MP too...
Damn terrorists!!!
DIE DIE DIE!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

> Minutes before the Ahmedabad serial blasts on Saturday evening, an e-mail was sent to the Gujarat police which is now in the possession of the Intelligence Bureau. It read: Stop us if you can.
> 
> Intelligence Bureau officials told rediff.com that the e-mail had been sent out by the Indian Mujahideen, a less known outfit which was slowly trying to spread its tentacles in the country.
> 
> ...



*www.rediff.com/news/2008/jul/26ahd3.htm


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 27, 2008)

ye sab kya ho raha hai.

Kabhi Banglore to kabhi Ahmedabad.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 27, 2008)

^^^ Also read that they've warned of a similar thing in Mumbai, esp. BSE.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 27, 2008)

cowards...

cowards....

they can go and #@#$@#%!!!@#%%@$#@ @!#@!%!$!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 27, 2008)

they have warned Mumbai that means they are not coward, they are ****


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 27, 2008)

Any Ahmedabadians here? I hope everyone's ok. F*******ng terrorists


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jul 27, 2008)

more than 45 people killed by so called low intensity bomb


----------



## din (Jul 27, 2008)

45 

Really sad. Hope they track down the sick n retarded people (so called terrorists) behind this


----------



## mastana (Jul 27, 2008)

reason is obvious .but when someone post here ,it means false claims against minority.


----------



## narangz (Jul 27, 2008)

Ummm... How's Kiran? Isn't he from Ahmedabad?


----------



## mediator (Jul 27, 2008)

kanewilliam said:
			
		

> i think they are targeting bjp ruled states


Former RAW director B Raman reflects the same.



*www.rediff.com/news/2008/jul/27raman.htm
*newshopper.sulekha.com/topic/terro...-in-ahmedabad-jaipur-and-bangalore-blasts.htm



			
				news said:
			
		

> Read more
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 27, 2008)

The toll is 52 now.. sad... i feel bad about his.. Indian Mujahideen has claimed responsibility for these attacks and haf warned that Kerala is their next target.....


----------

